# Is FreeBSD 10 compatible with UEFI?



## khanayev (Feb 5, 2014)

Hello!
I tried to install FreeBSD 10 on two ASUS laptops (N 750jv and X551CA), and after successful installation  system does not boot, and Setup does not see the disk with it at all.  "Legacy Boot" in CSM does not help for N 750jv (X551CA does not even provide this option). Is it possible to install FreeBSD on modern laptops with UEFI Setup?


----------



## ondra_knezour (Feb 5, 2014)

The UEFI is work in progress, see https://wiki.freebsd.org/UEFI for status and http://blog.ignoranthack.me/?p=147 for an article about testing.

However, there are several threads here on forum about problems with boot on UEFI enabled machines which was resolved by changing GPT/MBR, setting partition active etc. I can't recall details as I am not affected, but try searching UEFI.


----------



## khanayev (Feb 5, 2014)

ondra_knezour, thank you very much! This really helps to understand the situation.


----------

